# Chewed up trees



## rvrbnk1 (Sep 21, 2011)

So with being still new to trapping I seem to have a lot of questions. I was out with Up North Journal running our trap line and we stumbled onto a couple of trees that were chewed up what looked like a beaver. So my question: Is a beaver the only animal that will chew through a tree and have the chewed end come to a point?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Put a picture up of the tree and you'll get a better answer.

Porcupines chew through saplings and are mistaken for beaver sign at times.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Depends on the size of the tree and you can sometimes tell by how high up on the tree the chewing is. A lot of times if it is a big tree and the chewing is up off the ground a ways you have a big beaver on your hands!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes like Cat says, porkies ring a lot of young spruce tree's, and as for the height off the ground it depends on the snow level!!!


----------

